# Hoyt Bows for Women?



## PrettyInPink

I own a Hoyt Kobalt and love it. It is low poundage and offered in short draws. They are available in camo or target colors.
I have seen some women shoot the Trykon Sport as well.


----------



## archery_mum

I am shooting the ultraelite. At just above 5ft tall and with a 24.5in draw length I love shooting with this bow.


----------



## MsEMSarcher

I have a Trykon Sport and love it...I'm fairly new and have a short draw length 24.5"...I am currently pulling about 34# but have room to go up when I can. Mine is camo.


----------



## alpinebowoman

*Hoyt Bows*

I have a V-tec (hunting/3-D) and an Ultra Tec (Target)!! 
I have seen a lot of ladies shooting the Trykon Sport!!

Good luck!


----------



## sauce25

What's the average draw weight for women? Is 40lbs hard for women to draw (on average)? I see some very petite women that shoot Compound bows, I'm curious what they weight they shoot at. If you can draw 40lbs it opens up more of a selection of bows. Thank you.


----------



## Rush0011

I'm new to archery and I'm at #55. I don't know if that's average or not, though. I don't know anyone else who shoots.


----------



## lastcall21

I'm shooting a V-tec @ 47#. easy enough for me.


----------



## sauce25

How about Matthews bows? any suggestions?


----------



## Rush0011

I've got a Mathews Mission X3 in pink lost camo. I love it.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Is she interested in target shooting or is it for hunting??


----------



## sauce25

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Is she interested in target shooting or is it for hunting??


Target


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

When I began target shooting I shot Hoyts. Had a sapphire, then a V-Tec, then I got an Ultra Elite (with Sprials). I liked it so much got another UE the next year too! 
You can't go wrong with either one of the Elites (Pro/Ultra). I thought the UE would be to "big and akward" for me, but I ended up loving it. 

I have shot a lot of tournaments and I have seen a lot of girls shooting Ultra-Tecs. 

BTW I have a 27" draw and shot around 55# on the Elite; if that helps.:star:


----------



## Miss Pink

I have a Mathews Prestige and love it to pieces. Before that I had a Hoyt Selena in pink (discontinued) although you can still find them. I liked my Hoyt it was a great shooting bow for a beginner. Had I started on the Mathews I am not sure I would have stuck with it. My learning curve on the Mathews has been steep, but very worth it.


----------



## sauce25

Ms.Sapphire said:


> When I began target shooting I shot Hoyts. Had a sapphire, then a V-Tec, then I got an Ultra Elite (with Sprials). I liked it so much got another UE the next year too!
> You can't go wrong with either one of the Elites (Pro/Ultra). I thought the UE would be to "big and akward" for me, but I ended up loving it.
> 
> I have shot a lot of tournaments and I have seen a lot of girls shooting Ultra-Tecs.
> 
> BTW I have a 27" draw and shot around 55# on the Elite; if that helps.:star:



Is a Ultra tech a Hoyt? I dont see it on there website


----------



## sauce25

PrettyInPink said:


> I own a Hoyt Kobalt and love it. It is low poundage and offered in short draws. They are available in camo or target colors.
> I have seen some women shoot the Trykon Sport as well.


Whats the differance between the Kobalt and Trykon?


----------



## viperarcher

Mathews prestige or Hoyt ultra elite, kobalt or Avenger, all a good choice! My suggestion is take her to a few shops and let her try a few bows out and whatever feels the best to her is the one you should get!


----------



## Illyan

Look the Martin Mystic, we have a girl in our club who have one and she's delighted

And with new cusom colors, they look very well!!!!


----------



## pop-up addict

I shoot a Hoyt Katera at 25 dl and 60 #. I like the katera. It pulls good and has speed that I never got out of other bows. I also shot my friends admiral wrong handed (Im a lefty) and it still shot good even wrong handed. The admiral is Bowtech. I like either of the two but I own a katera. Hope this helps.


----------



## PrettyInPink

sauce25 said:


> Whats the differance between the Kobalt and Trykon?


The Kobalt is 2" shorter than the Trykon Sport. 
The Kobalt has a 7" brace height and the Trykon Sport has a 6.5" brace height. Both bows weigh the same. 
I think the Kobalt is more versatile. The draw weights available are from 20 pounds up to 60 pounds. The Trykon Sport is only available to 50 pounds.
Also, the Kobalt varies in draw length from 21.5"-28"
They are both available in camo or target colors (and Hoyt offers PINK!)
I think they are both great bows. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Dave V

sauce25 said:


> Is a Ultra tech a Hoyt? I dont see it on there website


Hoyt's "Tech" line (Pro and Ultra Tec and others) was retired a few years ago.

If you want to learn more about the Tec lines, check Hoyt's website for data sheets for the years 1998-2006. They might be useful if you're considering buying a used bow.


----------



## Princess TT

I have a Kobalt and Love it!!!!!


----------



## thedogmother

I have a Hoyt Sierratec, VTec, Ultratec, Vipertec, Ultratec, Vulcan and a Katera. They are all between 40-50lbs. I am 5-5. They all fit really well.


----------



## BOWWINCH

I'm a little squatty body male that has a draw length of 24.5" to 25" depending on the bow and my setup. Most of my bows are at 60# but I do reduce the poundage depending on what I'm shooting either indoors or 3D. Doesn't really matter just as long as the bow is sighted in properly and hitting where your aiming. You can look on Hoyt's website and go to bow selector. Enter your draw length and the poundage you want to shoot. The bows in this catagory will be hilighted. The Alphamax32 does come in our draw lengths but it will have the same cam as the Katara. Don't go by the printed catalog information. Hope this will help. Atleast your looking at the best. :smile:


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Dave V said:


> Hoyt's "Tech" line (Pro and Ultra Tec and others) was retired a few years ago.
> 
> If you want to learn more about the Tec lines, check Hoyt's website for data sheets for the years 1998-2006. They might be useful if you're considering buying a used bow.


Yep. What he said ab the tec line.
Definately look into a used bow. A used bow is the way to go first starting out.


----------



## Artemis827

I'm 5'6" and in the market for a new bow. I'm a small framed shooter and I have it narrowed down to the Hoyt AlphaMax or the Mathews DXT. The AlphaMax shoots like a dream. Shot it yesterday. Although it runs a bit pricey at about $800 or so. Might be worth checking out. Oh also, my DL is 26" as well.


----------



## Mali

I'm 5'5" with a 25.5 drawlength. I'm shooting a Kobalt and love it. I'm shooting 40# currently.


----------



## JAG

I was shooting an '05 Hoyt Ultramag.. only pulling 36# and getting 260 fps, which is Max for ASA womens hunter class. 

No need to pull a lot of pounds, technology has come so far that you can get good speed with minimum pull weights. 

Pearson has a fast bow with a lower draw, they offer a new mini version of their cam that will fit most women.


----------



## turkeygirl

I shoot a Hoyt Rintec XL currently set at about 48 lbs, hoping to bump it up to 50. 26" draw length...


----------



## 3 Big Deer

My wife shoots a Hoyt Selena, she is 23.5" draw, it is at 42lbs now. She loves it but now is looking for a Prestige for 3-D and hunting..
Dont know if you are still looking but look for a used one first.
Good Luck


----------



## goofyswife2788

I have Hoyt Ultramag! Love this bow! Im hoping to buy a new bow this year! Looking at what Hoyt has on the shelf this year.


----------



## CaptnC

My wife also shoots the Ren-Tec at 26". I just got her into hunting with it last year and she is dead eye with. She shot three hogs in one day this past season at our lease.

Here is our deer target at the lease one day when she was shooting @ 20 yards!


----------



## Alberta Doe

I use the Hoyt Kobalt as well and love it. I plan to purchase the Tricon Sport specifically for 3D shoots. My draw back weight is 45 lbs. My instructor had me start at a draw back weight of 25 lbs when I first started and gradually increased it 2 or 3 lbs when I was ready. She can't go wrong with a Hoyt!


----------



## cynthia71

I have a mathews drenalin. 27" draw with 60lb limbs. I love it. It is a very accurate and fast bow.


----------



## tambo

*tambo*

i havent been shooting very long my husband got me a hoyt kobalt and i love it, my stepdaughter also has a hoyt kobalt, it is so much fun just to get outside and shoot.


----------



## tambo

i totally agree with you, you cant go wrong with a hoyt,,,my draw back weight is 40 lbs. and i would love to do the 3D shoots, but i havent got been shooting long and i dont know of very many women around here that shoot, but i bet it is alot of fun.


----------



## shootergrl

I shoot the Katera....FAST, FAST, FAST, 302fps for hunting(camo) 55# and 278fps for 3-D 52# (jade green)......LOVE IT!!!!!!! 26" draw
Gotta keep up with the big dogs....


----------



## MN_Chick

The best way to find the right bow for a lady is for said lady to go shoot as many bows as she can get her hands on. Don't limit it to only certain brands, try them all until you find the one that fits right. 

As for average draw weight.. I know the range in here is at least from 35#-55#. 

A 27" draw length will give her a lot of options to choose from. But be sure to get her measured at a pro shop. The right length is important.

Check out Hoyt, Mathews, Mission, Bowtech, PSE, Martin.. all of them. Take a few days and visit the different retailers. When she finally picks one up, shoots it and says "ooohhhhh!" then that's the one she should get.


----------

